# Engineers Corner > Information Technology Comparison of Computer Science from Computer Engineering in Job

## norman

From what I know, computer science works mainly on programming languages. On the other hand, computer engineering studies more on making hardwares. 

But I'm just wondering if these two courses, can have the same work? I mean can the computer science graduate apply for a position by a computer engineer graduate and vice versa?

----------


## christia

Yes surely computer engineer graduate can apply for the position a computer science graduate apply but vice-versa depends on factors like if a professional degree is asked for in some positions.

----------


## nikhil_rattan

Yes me too will say same,

They can apply in Both. But in both field nowadays there is requirement of Proffessional certifications.

Like in Software developement require Java,.net etc. kind of Certification.

On the other side Networking part require MCSE,CCNA type of certification.


Regards

Nikhil Rattan

----------


## peeyush_jain

Yes , computer science graduate apply for a position by a computer engineer graduate and vice versa also. Basically both the job area includes the basics of each others and org work fine with both,

----------


## sudhir_garg2006

computer science is generally related with the computerize problems, and generally hardware


bur c eng. is somewhat related to everything whivh comes under computers 
eg: hardware, languages, graphics, etc

----------

